# Exothermically etched Aluminium Celtic gent, with black inlace.



## BradG (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, this has been the most challenging pen i have ever turned, and the one i am proudest of.

This pen is the end result of months of experimenting and research, and thinking back, i think this is the 18th attempt before cracking it. From now on, this should be plain sailing with making the future ones now i know the ways on how not to do it 

Firstly, both sections of the pen are turned from aluminium.

I apply masking, and on this occasion a celtic pattern.
The circumference of a gent lid is equal to its length, so a 50x50mm pattern touches lip to lip which is perfect.

With the taper on the pens body, not so straight forward. i manually doctored the pattern with a scalpel as applying it so its an endless pattern going round. you will see this in the video when i release it tomorrow.





After this, the pieces take a dip in an exothermic etchant. typically etching takes around 9 hours for a usable depth for inlacing. The issue i encountered is that after so many hours the masking would peel at the edges and give rough lines, and parts which failed. The solution was toincrease the etch speed, and i found by adding a small amount of copper alloy to the ferric chloride, it created a violent exothermic reaction with the aluminium etching down to 0.5mm in around 30 seconds. the temperature it generates is so intense an earlier attempt with wax as a mask simply dripped off in a second. The second issue is smut. as the metal is corroded is leaves a layer of filth behind, and if this settles on the metal it protects it from the etchant. as a result of this it stopped etching down, and started etching outwards, eating away at the lines i was trying to preverse. this is known as under cutting, and can be avoided with ansiotropic etching with gases, but thats beyond the scope of this post.

I needed to find a way around this sediment buildup, and i found etch houses use a recipe called an edinburgh etch, where they add a 1:5 ration of citric acid, which lifts the smut away from the surface of the aluminium. with using 200Grams of citric with 800ml of Ferric chloride, with the parts suspended vertically (laying them down was a failure too) i managed to succeed after much trial and error.. 

After being etched, i mixed black dye with polylite resin, and applied it using a finishing Rotisserie





The idea was given to me by Jeff Powel over at masterscrollers.com and its been a god send. Turns at 2.5RPM which is perfect for making the resin flow around the blanks slowly giving an even finish.

Once left to cure, they were turned back down to size and sanded to a polish.

The centre band is made from aluminium which i have anodised black

The finial, again made from aluminium and anodised black with detailing turned on the lathe.

I hope ive not waffled on too much :redface: Il be posting a tutorial on how this is done in due course... though tomorrow il be posting a video tomorrow which just shows the journey through making this pen without all the tech waffle


----------



## 1080Wayne (Nov 29, 2012)

You should indeed be proud ! Beautiful work


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 29, 2012)

Magic!


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 29, 2012)

Front page worthy!! And Pen Makers Guild Worthy! Excellent work Brad


----------



## Twissy (Nov 29, 2012)

Mind blowingly fantastic!!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 29, 2012)

You have much to be proud of.  Well done.


----------



## SteveJ (Nov 29, 2012)

WOW


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 29, 2012)

Love it.  Been watching the progress here on this and stand in aww.


----------



## Glen Schumann (Nov 29, 2012)

OMG Awesome!


----------



## Papa mark (Nov 29, 2012)

That has got to be one of the prettiest pens that I have seen on here. Great job on explaining the details of how this was made even though most of it was way over my head. Beautiful pen.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 29, 2012)

At a loss for any compliment that captures my thoughts. Just one of the best I've seen, you indeed should be proud.


----------



## Kretzky (Nov 29, 2012)

Phenominal!  Great achievement you should be justly proud.
don'cha just love it when a plan finally comes together... Congratulations.


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 29, 2012)

Now that is just plain excellent!!


----------



## BradG (Nov 29, 2012)

Overwhelmed by all the nice comments  Thanks for taking the time to comment, its appreciated.


----------



## underdog (Nov 29, 2012)

Fantastic!

I admire your patience sticking to it until you found the solution. And a nice product...


----------



## Robert111 (Nov 29, 2012)

Amazing what some people can do! I wouldn't have the faintest idea what you did, but the result is sure impressive--and artistic. Congratulations on your success.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 29, 2012)

Next, the end inserts to match? great job on the pen


----------



## BradG (Nov 29, 2012)

I have one kit left Mike, then its kitless for me


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2012)

Bravo Brad! I love learning stuff from your labors. :biggrin::biggrin: Excellent pen!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 29, 2012)

That's beyond awesome.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 29, 2012)

Fabulous creation. I agree - you ought to consider the Guild with this pen.  Thanks for sharing the process and photos.


----------



## Mike D (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see it in the movies. That is one fantastic looking pen and one awesome process. I want to see if mere mortals can accomplish this or do you have to be ordained...LOL. Thanks for posting and I will look forward to the video.


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 29, 2012)

What a great looking pen and a terrific story of how you accomplished it.  

Thank you for sharing them both with us.

Jim Smith


----------



## johnspensandmore (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, way to stick with it and an amazing pen. You are definitely pushing the scope of our craft.


----------



## toyotaman (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome piece of work. It was well worth all the time you put into it.


----------



## Tom T (Nov 29, 2012)

Have to add my wows, that is wonderful.
Also thank you for telling us how.


----------



## Miles42 (Nov 29, 2012)

Words, meaningless, great  work.


----------



## dansills (Nov 29, 2012)

It will take me awhile to get my jaw off the floor ... Absolutely speechless.  Front page immediately.   We recently had a discussion about the kitless wonders and how difficult they were to make.  I chimed in that custom blanks, custom segmenting and custom components were way more difficult than the typical 'kitless'.  Several disagreed with me .. I sure hope they get to see this one.  I want it...


----------



## Old Lar (Nov 30, 2012)

That is AWESOME!!


----------



## mrburls (Nov 30, 2012)

Very elegant pen Brad. I love just gazing at the pictures. Wonderful work.

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Donovan (Nov 30, 2012)

That is a inspirational pen really beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ugrad (Nov 30, 2012)

That is a lovely piece, Brad, the process was long and probably involved some pain, but you have cracked a well worthwhile idea.

regards
Peter


----------



## BradG (Nov 30, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Bravo Brad! I love learning stuff from your labors. :biggrin::biggrin: Excellent pen!


 
Learn away my friend, learn away :wink:



MartinPens said:


> Fabulous creation. I agree - you ought to consider the Guild with this pen. Thanks for sharing the process and photos.


 
I would submit to the guild, though that would involve posting it to the states, and knowing my luck it would go missing on route, or on its return   and with the carriage question "How much is this item worth" I don't think i could answer with more time than i can claim for.



Mike D said:


> Can't wait to see it in the movies. That is one fantastic looking pen and one awesome process. I want to see if mere mortals can accomplish this or do you have to be ordained...LOL. Thanks for posting and I will look forward to the video.


 
Thanks Mike, couple of hours and that will be on. just uploading to youtube.



Buzzzz4 said:


> Wow, way to stick with it and an amazing pen. You are definitely pushing the scope of our craft.


 
I'm trying :biggrin: any new avenues we can come up with which everyone can dabble with is certainly worth investing some time in.

My aim was to create a pen on par with what people have acheived using a CNC, without the cost of having to own a CNC which for most of us isn't financially viable.

I should add, that my workshop is equipped with professional etching equipment such as this:




Thermostatically controlled twin etching tank system with airation
UV Exposure unit

And i didnt use any of it for the making of this pen. I figured that using it would defeat the object of coming up with a financially viable option for everyone as these etching units are not cheap by any means. To put it into perspective i could have bought two of my lathes for what this little setup cost. 

So what technological etching wonder system did i use for the making of this pen?

My wifes kitchen measuring jug :biggrin:





and a bit of wood for stirring the piece. Thats it... no fancy etching equipment was used, only things what you can find around the home, albeit you wont find the etching chemical around your home. Though tred with caution you are likely to get a slap around the ear for stealing a kitchen jug. best hide it afterwards and claim not to have seen it or buy one when your next at the shops.




dansills said:


> It will take me awhile to get my jaw off the floor ... Absolutely speechless. Front page immediately. We recently had a discussion about the kitless wonders and how difficult they were to make. I chimed in that custom blanks, custom segmenting and custom components were way more difficult than the typical 'kitless'. Several disagreed with me .. I sure hope they get to see this one. I want it...


 
I think they are both as equally difficult as each other. Both have a high rate of failures when done incorrectly, but like anything its easy when you know how. I can see blanks blowing out, and i can see threads stripping off kitless..... both have their challenges  il be doing both however... glutten for punishment lol.. i have one kit left in my tool kit. after this i plan on going kitless, making my blanks in such a fashion as this, and continuing with the kitless development.


----------



## ericofpendom (Nov 30, 2012)

Great job Brad, such perseverance is a credit.  I'm so glad that the rotisserie thing didn't turn out to be what you turn your pens on:biggrin: I was about to sell my lathe and build one:biggrin:

I might have to have a ride to Blackpool and see you some day, not far from Bolton.

Eric...


----------



## John Den (Nov 30, 2012)

Brilliant.
Absolutely Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kindest Regards
John


----------



## Curly (Nov 30, 2012)

*Some pesky questions.*

Brad I can't find any worthy adjectives to praise your work with.

May I ask if the etching process would be affected by the aluminium alloy used in the pen? Like 7050 or 7055 (Zinc) or 2090 (Lithium) etc. Would variations of your process work with Stainless Steel or Titanium?


----------



## BradG (Nov 30, 2012)

Curly said:


> Brad I can't find any worthy adjectives to praise your work with.
> 
> May I ask if the etching process would be affected by the aluminium alloy used in the pen? Like 7050 or 7055 (Zinc) or 2090 (Lithium) etc. Would variations of your process work with Stainless Steel or Titanium?


 
Hi Pete
Generally the risk of other alloys is that it can cause a violent reaction while etching. Though as this is something we are intentionally trying to do then thats not a problem at all. I cannot see any grade of aluminium causing an issue, though some may generate more smut than others. Though i would hope the citric acid would correct that regardless, though in extreme cases the use of an air pump in the etchant would help alleviate that.

With regards to stainless and titanium, yes it can still be done but the process would be different. no doubt we would have to find the optimum etchant by a bit of research, though the reaction wont be exothermic, so we would be left with long etch times which isnt an issue if the mask is up to the task. The best mask ive found is wax when etching at low tempratures. an easy way of applying wax detail to the piece is have your pattern cut from vinyl. but rather than discarding the negative part of the vinyl, discard the bit you would normally keep. now apply the negative vinyle to the piece, and dip it in melted wax. now go around the edges of the mask with a scalpel, and once done, peel off the vinyle. this will leave the wax intact in the places where the vinyl was missing. the piece can then be etched for hours at a time.


----------



## BradG (Nov 30, 2012)

ericofpendom said:


> Great job Brad, such perseverance is a credit. I'm so glad that the rotisserie thing didn't turn out to be what you turn your pens on:biggrin: I was about to sell my lathe and build one:biggrin:
> 
> I might have to have a ride to Blackpool and see you some day, not far from Bolton.
> 
> Eric...


 
if only you could knock a couple of bits of wood together and call it a lathe :biggrin: this hobby wouldnt be so damn pricey lol. 

Sure, though be warned you wont find much woodworking machinery in my shop lol


----------



## wizard (Nov 30, 2012)

*Stunning!!*

Holy cow...I'm not sure how I missed this thread. Jeez..Brad..all I can say is *WOW and WOW!!!*. Your determination and persistence paid off. Brad, That pen is *Beautiful!!!*...all of yours are..but this is my new favorite. The way you combine skill sets in your pen making is incredible. Your willingness to show and teach others the process you use is a trait that I hold in high regard. Best, Doc


----------



## BradG (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Doc,
Much appreciated


----------



## RichB (Nov 30, 2012)

What a FANTASTIC pen. I would never try and make one but it sure is a lot of fun to look at. I like Celtic Knots, they never seem to end.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 30, 2012)

SIXTY 'likes' in one day....I'm thinking everyone is kneeling at this time!  The process for this pen is over the top!!!!












Thanks for sharing, and I'm looking forward to the tutorial(although, I may never make something like this....I'd love to read about making one)!





Scott (fella had a dream) B


----------



## BradG (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Rich, the masking took a bit of editing to ensure the pattern continuously flowed around the body of the pen but much better than having two edges of the design!


Thanks for the accolades Scott. Check back in around 6 hours from now to see a video on its making 

I set it off uploading to youtube before going to work this morning and it failed at 99% just to torment me as i cant restart it until i get home! ah well. Sods law reigns supreme.


----------



## ALexG (Nov 30, 2012)

one of the most beautiful pens I've seen in the forum, totally outstanding


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 30, 2012)

Honestly, I don't like this pen.  

Don't get me wrong.  It's beautiful and amazing, but it's mere existence makes me want to sell my lathe.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 30, 2012)

Not much to say that hasn't been said. Mad scientist for sure though!

The pen and process is amazing Brad! Can't wait to see what else you come up with.


----------



## BradG (Nov 30, 2012)

Here you go chaps.

A video on the making of the pen. please note this isnt a tutorial, just a video showing the different stages trhoughout the process. Il be doing a detailed tutorial when i turn the next one







Exothermically etched Aluminium Celtic gent, with black inlace - YouTube


----------



## Tom D (Nov 30, 2012)

Fantastic


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 30, 2012)

Stunning, absolutely stunning!  'Nuf said.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautifull pen doesn't really say enough.  One of the best!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you for showing the process. To say I'm amazed is an understatement.


----------



## BradG (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## skiprat (Dec 1, 2012)

Just incredible!!!  It's  like watching a mad scientist / magician conjure up a beautiful sculpture from all his weird and wonderful potions!! :glasses-nerdy::biggrin:


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 1, 2012)

I can only say, WOW!


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Dec 1, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> Honestly, I don't like this pen.
> Don't get me wrong.  It's beautiful and amazing, but it's mere existence makes me want to sell my lathe.


Much the same thought I had except I was thinking of just locking up my shop and throwing away the key.


----------



## oneptbuk (Dec 2, 2012)

Sweet design, and perseverance.  I don't love the kit, but the blanks rock.  I look forward to how you incorporate this process into a custom pen.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 2, 2012)

Well done Brad! luv your pen and work.:wink:


----------



## BradG (Dec 2, 2012)

ALexG said:


> one of the most beautiful pens I've seen in the forum, totally outstanding


Many thanks Alex



sbell111 said:


> Honestly, I don't like this pen.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. It's beautiful and amazing, but it's mere existence makes me want to sell my lathe.


Lol Steve, no dont do it! I like the pens you turn 



Brooks803 said:


> Not much to say that hasn't been said. Mad scientist for sure though!
> 
> The pen and process is amazing Brad! Can't wait to see what else you come up with.


hm been called thatonce or twice before lol. Thanks Jonathon. Hows the little one by the way?



Sawdust46 said:


> Beautifull pen doesn't really say enough. One of the best!


Many thanks :redface:



Jim15 said:


> Thank you for showing the process. To say I'm amazed is an understatement.


Thanks Jim, so was i when i realised it worked :biggrin:



skiprat said:


> Just incredible!!! It's like watching a mad scientist / magician conjure up a beautiful sculpture from all his weird and wonderful potions!! :glasses-nerdy::biggrin:


I always thought potions would smell nice lol. mind you they dont smell half as bad as what that resin does.... lol we have quite a large footprint to our home and can smell it from end to end. Think i may use the fume hood next time.



alamocdc said:


> I can only say, WOW!


Thats a mighty big wow  :biggrin:



JD Combs Sr said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I don't like this pen.
> ...


 
Don't do it! lol could always give it a try yourself once ive put the tutorial out?



johncrane said:


> Well done Brad! luv your pen and work.:wink:


Thanks John, its appreciated


----------



## bruce119 (Dec 2, 2012)

WOW just saw this.​ 
I can see endless possibilities and designs.​ 
*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:GREAT JOB:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:*​.


----------



## BradG (Dec 2, 2012)

Indeed Bruce, starting to get a little collection going of vector files. this has opened alot of doors for me :wink:


----------



## joefyffe (Dec 2, 2012)

Brad:  I don't know what I can say that hasn't already been said.  I know no words worthy of this creation.  It is deservant of every compliment received.


----------



## BradG (Dec 2, 2012)

joefyffe said:


> Brad: I don't know what I can say that hasn't already been said. I know no words worthy of this creation. It is deservant of every compliment received.


 
Many thanks Joe, its appreciated.


I am very humbled by receiving 100 likes also :redface: Thats quite breathtaking to see how well it has gone down. Thank you to everyone who has taken the time to comment


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 2, 2012)

OK...I'm stupid! I saw this post and passed it up for a week and now am paying the price. This pen is crazy amazing Brad and you can't put a price on it....this one is a legand!!


----------



## BradG (Dec 3, 2012)

No price to pay at all Jim, no rush or obligation to post at all 

As for a pricetag though, it already has one hanging on it and someone coming to view. :biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 3, 2012)

Beautiful Brad, and nice detail with the centerband, as if it didn't already have detail

Mike


----------



## Dustygoose (Dec 3, 2012)

To say that I am humbled is an understatement.  Wow.  I'm glad you got it worked out your way.  Beautiful


----------



## BradG (Dec 3, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> Beautiful Brad, and nice detail with the centerband, as if it didn't already have detail
> 
> Mike


 
Think it may have been unacceptable to leave a gold centreband on this pen lol :biggrin: Could see me getting some ruthless comments about that. As for the finial i like turning those. dont know why.. guess just because its such a small piece with lots of different dimensions going on.


Thanks for commenting Dusty


----------



## KDM (Dec 3, 2012)

BradG said:


> Well, this has been the most challenging pen i have ever turned, and the one i am proudest of.


 
Just so. It's looks amazing.



BradG said:


> The second issue is smut. as the metal is corroded is leaves a layer of filth behind, and if this settles on the metal it protects it from the etchant. as a result of this it stopped etching down, and started etching outwards, eating away at the lines i was trying to preverse. this is known as under cutting, and can be avoided with ansiotropic etching with gases, but thats beyond the scope of this post.



I used to see this when I started etching printed circuit boards. Clearly, they are somewhat thinner, but my solution was to stick a fishtank bubbler in the etch tank. This stirs up the etchant, preventing the sludge from settling. Would that be any use?


----------



## BradG (Dec 3, 2012)

KDM said:


> BradG said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this has been the most challenging pen i have ever turned, and the one i am proudest of.
> ...


 

Yes you are on the right path. my vertical etching tanks are equipped with bubble lines, though for this experiment i wanted to try and get away with just using citric acid (which works fine luckily) as if the stream of bubbles is too strong it can effect your vinyl mask, whereas with PCB you generally use photoresist exposed to UV and devloped which is much tougher, albeit for shorter durations in the tanks. I doubt it would stand up to an exothermic reaction.

You could experiment with air, though make sure its turned down low. i found the citric lifted it nicely and half way through the cycle i gave it a gentle wipe with a toothbrush.


----------



## KDM (Dec 4, 2012)

BradG said:


> Yes you are on the right path. my vertical etching tanks are equipped with bubble lines, though for this experiment i wanted to try and get away with just using citric acid (which works fine luckily) as if the stream of bubbles is too strong it can effect your vinyl mask, whereas with PCB you generally use photoresist exposed to UV and devloped which is much tougher, albeit for shorter durations in the tanks. I doubt it would stand up to an exothermic reaction.
> 
> You could experiment with air, though make sure its turned down low. i found the citric lifted it nicely and half way through the cycle i gave it a gentle wipe with a toothbrush.



Air is exactly what I pumped through my bubbler. Actually, I never had a UV exposing bay. I actually just used a permanent marker as etch resist! It worked amazingly well. For fine stuff, I used an iron-on transfer.

What do you did with the citric acid? Just a squirt in your etchant? Wonder what that does (chemically) to the process.


----------



## BradG (Dec 4, 2012)

lol i wouldnt use the term "squirt" it was measured by ratio, dissolved in boiling water and blended into the ferric chloride.


----------



## KDM (Dec 5, 2012)

BradG said:


> lol i wouldnt use the term "squirt" it was measured by ratio, dissolved in boiling water and blended into the ferric chloride.



I'm more of a bucket chemist.


----------

